# Antique vases



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey,Sem-here's some pics of the vases.These were the best I got.Hope you can see the "gold" leaves,vines and hookbill birds.I also took a pic of the mark on the bottom.Maybe you can tell me something about them or any body else who knows something about antiques.If I was told right,they are 200 y o.They are 13" tall.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I can't make out the mark. Normally antiques are signed between the center and the edge. I've never seen anything signed in the middle. I'm sure an expert can tell you more by the shape , material, and glaze to age them. I think they're hand made and not from China or Japan because they use thinner materials.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

They have been in my possession since 1990.I have no idea where to take them to be appraised and apparently don't have the desire to do so.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Not a big deal. They sure are pretty!

Years ago, 70's, my mother's friend/neighbor was having to move in with her aunt because she was old and alone. She gave us some stuff like old dressers. She gave my mother this ugly head vase (a woman's head with long eyelashes and a big had in green plaid. One year at Christmas we were joking around and my mother takes this thing out of the closet and says it's so ugly and proceeds to throw it in the garbage can. I said I'll take it-only because it looked old. Years go by. I read the paper one day , an article about this artist......and low and behold-there's a picture of a head vase just like mine! I turn it over and there's the artist's name, and the value was $5-700 bucks.

A few years after that, someone invents Ebay, and I sell it, only it had a broken eye lash and a chip. I got $350 bucks! Lucky me!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Lucky you!I thought about going to the Antiques Roadshow when they were in town but thinking about all those people and waiting around and decided not to go.Maybe someday I'll take it and an antique solid gold pocket watch and have them appraised.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sounds good.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Sorry, I posted a link to an online appraisal site but the link didn't work.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Best thing is to hunt thru Ebay with thinking up key words. Or put them on with a lower starting fee and a high reserve to get a feel of if anyone bids on them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It drives me crazy when I can't find out information on something old. I've got a pair of lamps, red glass bodies and glass dome shades that have a cut design. I still haven't found them any where to find out just what they are and what they're worth.

I do have a link for you that might help because you can post your pics and someone there just might know what they are. http://www.collectorsweekly.com/tools-and-hardware/folding-and-pocket-knives/stories

My link is one for the knives my husband collects but they do have other categories where you can post your pics and ask for input.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Etsy wants me to sign up, I don't want to do that but it did let me pull up this page.


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/538180224201509353/

See that first lamp on the top left? That is very, very close to the two I have. I don't want to unpack them to compare but this one looks very much like what I have.

Funny, if you hadn't posted this about the vases I probably wouldn't have gone looking again.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Hope you have better luck than me but after 20+years of having them I'm going to start searching for more information.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The most challenging part of finding out stuff is who do you talk to? And if you do find someone do they really know what they're talking about?

I had a friend who was wandering an art show in AL a few years ago. She got all excited when she spotted a piece of pottery and the price reflected it was something special. Until I turned it over and said this is a reproduction because of "this" (can't remember what it was now). That's when the booth owner stepped forward and said yes, it was a reproduction.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I had always wanted an antique coffee grinder. The hubs got me one at Christmas one year and was so proud of himself. That is until I turned it over and it had a "made in China " label on the bottom.! I still have it. I guess it might be an antique someday!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Hang on to it. China is paying big bucks to get its stuff back. 

I do have an old grinder, had it for many many years. And I've had to use it on several occasions since I grind beans to make coffee. Takes a while but the thing works very well.


----------

